# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Los frutos de la malva.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, este es otro capitulo sobre la malva, anteriormente he realizado sobre esta plata tres más y que en su conjunto es un estudio realizado en el tiempo.
En este post lo he llamado Los frutos de la  malva al estar realizado en el periodo de tiempo finales de primavera hasta finales de verano.

Subo las fotos para que lo observéis mejor. 









Seguirá.

Un saludo, francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El fruto es un esquizocarpo discoideo, con mericarpos en forma de gajos de mandarina, indehiscentes, monospermos, lisos o rugosos, más o menos ornamentados dorsal y lateralmente y que se tornan de color parduzco al madurar. El carpóforo axial es corto, cónico o discoideo. Las semillas son reniformes y lisas, ocasionalmente muy finamente puntuadas o reticuladas. Wikipedia.



Mis fotos.











Aunque las semillas os la presento bastante grandes puedo asegurar que son muy pequeñas aproximadamente 1 milímetro, por lo menos las que yo he recogido. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

